# Explosion de mon forfait dû à un week end à l'étranger



## Combo (7 Décembre 2008)

Salut.

Je viens vous faire part de mécontentement vis-à-vis d'Orange et de leur politique tarifaire scandaleuse.

J'ai un forfait iPhone 2h depuis le mois de septembre.

Le week end dernier, je me suis rendu à Londres que j'ai visité pendant 3j. La semaine précédente, j'avais bien pris soin d'appeler le service client pour leur informer de mon voyage à l'étranger et que je souhaiterais utiliser mon iPhone pour Google Maps afin de m'orienter facilement dans Londres. Ils m'ont conseiller de prendre une option de 3mo pour 5 supplémentaire, option que j'ai bien entendu accepté puisqu'elle serait largement suffisante pour un week end.

Je n'ai passé aucun appel, je n'ai envoyé aucun SMS et je n'ai téléchargé aucune pièce jointe d'un des 10 mails que j'ai reçu durant ces 3 jours. J'ai juste surfé sur quelques site comme Wikipedia qui n'affichent que du texte et utiliser Google Maps une vingtaine de fois pour m'orienter dans la ville.

Quelle fut ma surprise jeudi de recevoir un texto de la part d'Orange m'informant d'un dépassement de 104 sur mon forfait! Suite à ce dépassement, mon téléphone a été bloqué alors qu'il me reste plus de 2h de communication en semaine et plus de 1h en soir et week end tout opérateur. Après 5 appels au service client pour comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé, l'opérateur m'informe que j'ai explosé le forfait data et que mon téléphone sera débloqué qu'une fois les 104 payés : c'est une prise d'otage!

De plus, la communication fini par couper quasi systématiquement (dysfonctionnement de l'iPhone ou bien coupure de la part d'Orange?) et il m'est impossible de conclure un accord. Mon forait recommence tous les 14 du mois et je n'ai plus qu'à attendre de recevoir ma facture détaillée pour voir par moi-même ce qu'il s'est passé puisque les différents opérateurs restent très vague sur ma consommation. J'ai tout de même eu une explication qui me semble complètement farfelue : les connexions data supplémentaires sont facturées 0,08 centimes d'euros. Si je fais rapidement un calcul approximatif sur 100 de data, ça me donne un total de 1250 connexions réalisées en 2 jours! Avec ce nombre, j'aurais passé plus de temps sur mon iPhone qu'à visiter Londres! Ma copine n'aurait pas apprécié...

Hier, je me suis finalement résigner à payer une partie de l'excédent pour pouvoir débloquer mon iPhone en rappelant le service client (mais je vous raconte pas le temps décompté à réexpliquer à chaque fois la situation puisque je ne tombe jamais sur le même interlocuteur).

Maintenant, je n'ai plus qu'à attendre le 14 du mois pour comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé, mais autant vous dire que je suis très furieux contre Orange!

Dès réception, je leur enverrai un recommandé très salé pour exprimer mon mécontentement.

A suivre...


----------



## Gwen (7 Décembre 2008)

La ou tu peux râler, c'est contre la mauvaise information d'Orange.

En effet, avec des téléchargement de cartes Google Map et un relevé de mail régulier, ton forfait a 5&#8364; disparaît en quelques heures et tout le reste passe en hors forfait.

La ou je trouve cela anormal, c'est la chantage concernant la facture d'un peu plus de 100&#8364; sans justificatif et blocage de la ligne.


----------

